# Cabril, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 10 Junho 2011



## Johnny (11 Jun 2011 às 12:43)

Por terras de Cabril- Montalegre:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (11 Jun 2011 às 12:59)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (11 Jun 2011 às 13:34)

A água devia estar a cobrir as rodas do Toyota...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

"Barrosãs" da altura de cães...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (11 Jun 2011 às 13:43)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (11 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jun 2011 às 01:22)

Espectacular 

Zona que desconheço por completo


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2011 às 14:23)

Belas fotos de uma zona que conheço muito mal, só fui uma vez a zona do Gerês e já foi à muitos anos. É uma região que tem encanto em todas as estações do ano


----------



## Johnny (14 Jun 2011 às 12:10)

O P.N.P. Gerês é ponto obrigatório de visita em Portugal...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Jun 2011 às 13:15)

Boas fotos


----------



## AnDré (14 Jun 2011 às 13:32)

Mais um bela passeio, Johnny!

As barragens vazias é que descaracterizam e muito a paisagem. Quase nem reconheço alguns lugares.

Já a cascata de Fafião parece ter a mesma água de Agosto de 2008, última vez que a visitei.


----------



## Johnny (14 Jun 2011 às 20:01)

N é em Fafião esta queda d'água... é em Pincães.




AnDré disse:


> Mais um bela passeio, Johnny!
> 
> As barragens vazias é que descaracterizam e muito a paisagem. Quase nem reconheço alguns lugares.
> 
> Já a cascata de Fafião parece ter a mesma água de Agosto de 2008, última vez que a visitei.


----------



## Rainy (15 Jun 2011 às 11:09)

Mas a escassez de água aí é devido á barragem ou ao clima


----------



## Johnny (15 Jun 2011 às 11:27)

Deve-se a uns trabalhos de melhoramento na captação de águas na zona da  barragem da Venda Nova...



/





Rainy disse:


> Mas a escassez de água aí é devido á barragem ou ao clima


----------



## Johnny (22 Jun 2011 às 13:12)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 10 Junho 2011*

Por terras de Montalegre- 19 Junho 2011:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Reparem no topo das pedras...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (22 Jun 2011 às 13:17)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Teles (22 Jun 2011 às 22:33)

E ainda dizem que só lá fora é que é bonito , obrigado por nos mostrares paisagens nacionais tão belas Johnny


----------



## Johnny (23 Jun 2011 às 00:12)

....




Teles disse:


> E ainda dizem que só lá fora é que é bonito , obrigado por nos mostrares paisagens nacionais tão belas Johnny


----------



## F_R (27 Jun 2011 às 15:35)

Fantásticas fotos


----------



## Johnny (1 Nov 2011 às 12:27)

*São Lourenço e Chelo (Cabril), Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 10 Junho 2011*

Domingo, 30 Outubro 2011:

Caminhada ao posto de vigia de Chelo/S. Lourenço (Cabril- Montalegre).





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (1 Nov 2011 às 12:30)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (1 Nov 2011 às 12:33)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (1 Nov 2011 às 12:37)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (1 Nov 2011 às 12:40)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (1 Nov 2011 às 12:44)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por agr é tudo... espero q na próxima visita, a paisagem esteja vestida de branco...


----------



## Johnny (23 Jan 2012 às 14:26)

*1º Nevão 2012- P.N.P. Gerês- 15 Janeiro 2012*

Vídeos do Rui C. Barbosa (blog dos Carris ):


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2012 às 21:14)

Hj, por terras do Baixo Barroso, PNP Gerês- Montalegre.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (19 Fev 2012 às 21:26)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (21 Fev 2012 às 10:53)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2012 às 17:12)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2012 às 18:41)

*Ferral, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)*





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (22 Fev 2012 às 18:44)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (26 Abr 2012 às 13:07)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P.Gerês- 19 Abril 2009*

Caminhada pela Ponte da Misarela (Ferral/Cabril- Montalegre) a 19 Abril 2009:


----------



## Johnny (26 Abr 2012 às 13:14)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 19 Abril 2009*


----------



## Johnny (26 Abr 2012 às 13:20)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 19 Abril 2009*





Um traço de modernidade...


----------



## Johnny (26 Abr 2012 às 13:47)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 20 Junho 2010*

Mais uma caminhada ne mesma zona, mas em Junho 2010:


----------



## Johnny (26 Abr 2012 às 13:53)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 20 Junho 2010*


----------



## Johnny (26 Abr 2012 às 16:51)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 22 Abril 2012*

Caminhada na semana passada...

... tempos de mudança...


----------



## Johnny (15 Mai 2012 às 14:04)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 13 Maio 2012*

13 Maio 2012: 

Mais uma caminhada pela Misarela... n me canso de lá passar, e por mais vezes q o faça, consigo descobrir sempre algo diferente...


----------



## Johnny (15 Mai 2012 às 14:09)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 13 Maio 2012*

















A queda de água ainda mt forte, devido às fortes chuvas de Abril e à subidas das águas da albufeira/barragem da Venda Nova (Rio Rabagão):


----------



## Johnny (15 Mai 2012 às 14:15)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 13 Maio 2012*














Grande senhor "Tóne Tapada"


----------



## Johnny (15 Mai 2012 às 14:22)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 13 Maio 2012*

"Velhinha" central eléctrica de Vila Nova, Ferral, Montalegre...


----------



## Johnny (29 Mai 2012 às 12:50)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre*









A bonita *Ponte da Misarela* situa-se sobre o cristalino rio Rabagão, em pleno Gerês, perto da Barragem da Venda Nova, mais propriamente no lugar da Misarela, freguesia de Ferral, no concelho de Montalegre.

Esta estrutura data provavelmente da época medieval, ou pelo menos de tradição arquitectónica medieval, enquadrada de forma espectacular na paisagem de densa vegetação.

A ponte está associada a uma já famosa lenda, onde o protagonista é o Diabo, daí que muitas vezes esta seja apelidada de “ponte do Diabo”. Reza a lenda que certo dia um criminoso ao fugir da justiça vê-se encurralado nos penhascos sobranceiros ao rio Rabagão. Em desespero, apelou, à ajuda do diabo, que acedeu, pedindo em troca a sua alma. O diabo fez então aparecer uma Ponte ligando as margens do rio, passando então o criminoso, mas de seguida fazendo-a desaparecer, travando assim as autoridades. O criminoso, arrependido, decide procurar um frade para ter a sua alma de volta. Obedecendo ao plano do frade, o criminoso volta ao lugar a pedir o auxilio do Diabo para a travessia, fazendo reaparecer a ponte. O frade benze então com água benta a Ponte, o penitente recupera a alma perdida e o diabo perde a mais uma batalha do bem contra o mal.

A ponte ficou então com um carácter sagrado, e ainda hoje se diz que se algo vai mal numa gravidez, deve a mulher pernoitar debaixo da ponte, e a primeira pessoa que pela manhã passar pela ponte deverá ser o padrinho ou madrinha da criança, que deverá receber o nome de Gervásio ou Senhorinha.
De facto, regularmente vários Gervásios e Senhorinhas aqui se reúnem desde há tempos remotos, para celebrar esta lenda, que talvez lhes tenha salvo a vida!

Há quem diga que a Ponte é também apelidada de “Ponte do Diabo” ou “do inferno” por “lembrar apenas ao diabo” uma construção a esta altura e com estas configurações.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (1 Jun 2012 às 11:21)

Grande Reportagem e fotos!!

Realmente a ponte é muito bonita, e as paisagens dislumbrantes!! É uma zona do pais que não conheço, mas fiquei tentado!!


----------



## Johnny (1 Jun 2012 às 12:08)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre*

Embora compreenda q estejas a mais de 600kms, vale bem a pena a visita!!





			
				]ToRnAdO[;330331 disse:
			
		

> Grande Reportagem e fotos!!
> 
> Realmente a ponte é muito bonita, e as paisagens dislumbrantes!! É uma zona do pais que não conheço, mas fiquei tentado!!


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 13:57)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*

Mais um dia de "verão" em plena Serra do Gerês- Xertelo, Montalegre.

Vila Nova e Ferral (Montalegre) ao fundo...





Vila Nova (Montalegre)...





Vila Nova (Montalegre) e a serra da Cabreira ao fundo (Vieira do Minho)...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 14:03)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*













Barragem da Paradela...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 14:06)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*

Já em plena Serra do Gerês, a caminho das Lagoas do Marinho...

















Os maciços graníticos do Gerês...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 14:09)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*





Uma mariola...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 15:48)




----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 15:51)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*





Rio Cabril e as 7 lagoas...













N concordo, mas respeito...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 15:55)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*

















Lagoas/piscinas para todos os gostos...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 15:59)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 16:02)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*

Embora fria, n resisti a um mergulho!!


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 16:04)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*


----------



## Norther (4 Jun 2012 às 16:29)

belo rio Johnny, da mesmo vontade de mergulhar, parece é que ja tem pouca água para esta altura não? um belo local para eu visitar a pé


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 17:31)

Ainda há muita água... por todo o Parque Nacional!  

Aliás, as fotos são de ontem, mas na sexta e no sábado choveu muito nesta região... e esta semana volta a chover...


João Henriques




Norther disse:


> belo rio Johnny, da mesmo vontade de mergulhar, parece é que ja tem pouca água para esta altura não? um belo local para eu visitar a pé


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 17:35)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*













São sete, as lagoas... seguidinhas...


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 17:37)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 17:39)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (4 Jun 2012 às 17:42)

*Xertelo, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 03 Junho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (7 Jun 2012 às 20:39)

*Ponte da Misarela, Ferral, Montalegre- Dezembro 2010*

Bons nevões em Dezembro de 2010, a cotas bastante baixas, como foi o caso deste, na Ponte da Misarela... a menos de 300m de altitude, com boa acumulação...


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:13)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*

Barragem da Paradela:


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:17)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*

Mosteiro de Pitões das Júnias:


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:20)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:24)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*





Os picos de Pitões das Júnias:


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:27)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*









A caminho da cascata de Pitões...


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:31)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*

















Aldeia de Pitões das Júnias:


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:34)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*













Tourém e Espanha ao fundo...


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:46)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*

A cerca de 1300m... num posto de vigia ( e com o vigia presente...).













Ei-lo, um homem cheio de histórias e saberes, normal nas gentes destas bandas...


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:49)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*

Paradela ao fundo:


----------



## Johnny (1 Jul 2012 às 23:51)

*Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 01 Julho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (16 Jul 2012 às 12:20)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre- 07 Julho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (16 Jul 2012 às 12:24)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre- 07 Julho 2012*


----------



## Johnny (16 Jul 2012 às 12:27)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre- 07 Julho 2012*


----------



## duero (23 Jul 2012 às 23:35)

No gusto mucho de esas cosas. Por veces las personas actuan con poco civismo y respeto a la naturaleza, sobre todo cuando hay concentraciones importantes. 

Considero que esas cosas es mejor hacerlas fuera de Parques Nacionales y espacios protegidos. 

Hay bosques y florestas que no tienen protección donde se podría hacer ese tipo de eventos.

Los espacios protegidos deben ser tratados con el máximo respeto y evitando causar alteraciones innecesarias.


----------



## Johnny (25 Jul 2012 às 10:46)

*Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre- 07 Julho 2012*

Este local não está dentro do Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês... está no limite, numa fronteira...




duero disse:


> No gusto mucho de esas cosas. Por veces las personas actuan con poco civismo y respeto a la naturaleza, sobre todo cuando hay concentraciones importantes.
> 
> Considero que esas cosas es mejor hacerlas fuera de Parques Nacionales y espacios protegidos.
> 
> ...


----------



## duero (5 Ago 2012 às 12:54)

*Re: Ponte da Misarela, Montalegre- 07 Julho 2012*



Johnny disse:


> Este local não está dentro do Parque Nacional Peneda Gerês... está no limite, numa fronteira...



En ese caso está bien, mas sería bueno controlar los posibles accesos al parque para que las personas tengan cuidado y respeto.


----------



## Johnny (3 Dez 2012 às 22:31)

Ontem foi dia de passeio TT e caminhada no PNPG, mais propriamente na zona das Lagoas do Marinho.

Um dia excelente, quase sem vento e com um sol mt agradável, com temperaturas a rondar os 3º/4º.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (3 Dez 2012 às 22:37)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Ao fundo a neve na serra do Larouco!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (3 Dez 2012 às 22:47)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A lagoa completamente gelada...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

O abrigo do Marinho...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (3 Dez 2012 às 22:54)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ajrebelo (3 Dez 2012 às 23:36)

Boas

Johnny, eu e o Vince também andamos por esses lados mas no sábado, aqui fica os nossos registos, não fomos mais alem pois o gasóleo estava na reserva e a noite a cair 



*Apiário, donde sairá um belo mel do Gerês.*









*Cascata no Ribeiro do Penedo, afluente do Cabril. *









*Lagoas no Rio Cabril*

























*Circo glaciário de Cocões de Concelinho, na zona conhecida como Lagoa do Marinho.*






Abraços


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2012 às 01:00)

Excelentes fotos, paisagens magníficas


----------



## Aristocrata (4 Dez 2012 às 01:31)

Boa noite (madrugada)

Vejo que andam a conhecer de fio a pavio o Gerês.

Bonitas imagens nos trazem, mas concerteza muitas mais haverá para mostrar.
Esta zona do PNPG é rica em paisagens de montanha lindíssimas, algumas difíceis de visitar - ou com um bom jipe, ou então recorre-se às pernas.


----------



## Johnny (6 Mar 2013 às 16:38)

*Montalegre (Minas dos Carris- P.N.P. Gerês)- 23 Fevereiro 2013*

Minas dos Carris ao rubro...


----------



## PauloSR (6 Mar 2013 às 17:54)

*Re: Montalegre (Minas dos Carris- P.N.P. Gerês)- 23 Fevereiro 2013*



Johnny disse:


> Minas dos Carris ao rubro...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=vxzRQVVm4zA



Impensável o Harlem Shake nas Minas dos Carris... Resultaria melhor a captura de imagem sabado passado... Mais de duas dezenas de pessoas que la se encontravam à hora de almoço


----------



## Johnny (7 Mar 2013 às 09:51)

*Re: Montalegre (Minas dos Carris- P.N.P. Gerês)- 23 Fevereiro 2013*

Estas imagens são do Rui Barbosa (blog: Minas dos Carris)talvez um dos maiores defensores,admiradores e conhecedores desta nossa serra... 

Ele realmente fala no seu blog q as minas tinham sido visitadas por um grupo grande... provavelmente seria esse q tu dizes... desde q se portem bem...




PauloSR disse:


> Impensável o Harlem Shake nas Minas dos Carris... Resultaria melhor a captura de imagem sabado passado... Mais de duas dezenas de pessoas que la se encontravam à hora de almoço


----------



## Johnny (7 Mar 2013 às 16:27)

*CARRIS, Montalegre (P.N.P. Gerês)- 2003-01-11*

Bela foto esta, da lagoa dos Carris...

http://carris-geres.blogspot.pt/


----------



## PauloSR (8 Mar 2013 às 18:27)

*Re: Montalegre (Minas dos Carris- P.N.P. Gerês)- 23 Fevereiro 2013*



Johnny disse:


> Estas imagens são do Rui Barbosa (blog: Minas dos Carris)talvez um dos maiores defensores,admiradores e conhecedores desta nossa serra...
> 
> Ele realmente fala no seu blog q as minas tinham sido visitadas por um grupo grande... provavelmente seria esse q tu dizes... desde q se portem bem...



Pois Johnny... Sou seguidor do blogue do Rui há alguns anos... Eu próprio já fui aos Carris dezenas de vezes... Tambem me sinto um bocadinho embaixador do local  E da nossa serra... Muitos quilómetros têm estas pernas só de caminhar no Geres 

Abraço!!!


----------



## Johnny (10 Mar 2013 às 11:22)

*Re: Montalegre (Minas dos Carris- P.N.P. Gerês)- 23 Fevereiro 2013*

Qd tiveres caminhadas no Gerês, informa-me, por favor, se puder, alinho convosco!

Abraço,

João Henriques



PauloSR disse:


> Pois Johnny... Sou seguidor do blogue do Rui há alguns anos... Eu próprio já fui aos Carris dezenas de vezes... Tambem me sinto um bocadinho embaixador do local  E da nossa serra... Muitos quilómetros têm estas pernas só de caminhar no Geres
> 
> Abraço!!!


----------



## filipe cunha (10 Mar 2013 às 20:52)

No Domingo de Pascoa, se o bom tempo permitir andarei pelo Lindoso, Bande, Lobios, Portela do Homem, Geres, Campo do Gerês, Terras de Bouro....


----------



## PauloSR (11 Mar 2013 às 00:04)

*Re: Montalegre (Minas dos Carris- P.N.P. Gerês)- 23 Fevereiro 2013*



Johnny disse:


> Qd tiveres caminhadas no Gerês, informa-me, por favor, se puder, alinho convosco!
> 
> Abraço,
> 
> João Henriques



Assim farei João  Envia-me por PM quando puderes o teu email.

Abraço


----------



## Johnny (15 Mar 2013 às 10:27)

*P.N.P. Gerês/Galiza (Xurés)- 14 Março 2013*

P.N.P. Gerês/Galiza (Xures)- 14 Março 2013

Ainda à saída de Braga já se avistavam os picos mais elevados do Gerês, pintados de branco.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Cenário da E.N.103, no concelho de Vieira do Minho:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Barragem da Venda Nova (mt água!!!):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Já no concelho de Montalegre (Ferral), a caminho de Paradela (barragem):





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A aldeia de Ponteira:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Johnny (15 Mar 2013 às 10:44)

*P.N.P. Gerês/Galiza (Xurés)- 14 Março 2013*

P.N.P. Gerês/Galiza (Xurés)- 14 Março 2013

Próximo de Paradela:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Barragem da Paradela, no limite!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A caminho de Pitões das Júnias:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Em Pitões...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Próximo da fronteira...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

A fronteira... q em tempos fazia mt sentido por estas bandas...





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Cláudio.faperei (18 Mar 2013 às 00:56)

Olá, estou a visitar o site e postar pela primeira vez. Gostei muito das fotos. :-)


----------

